# How to avoid heartbreak



## Ken Martin (Jan 17, 2016)

You might have seen my last post about losing a couple of persimmon root balls to rot entitled "Heartbreak". Well the same ex brother-in-law that gave me the persimmon back then, gave me a very nice walnut root/stump about a month ago. I currently have it sitting on the ground, under a tarp, with the crosscut sealed. I'll figure a way to get it off the ground soon (it's about 400 lbs right now) and slab it with a rip-chainsaw this summer. 

What else do I need to do to make sure this is handled right and how thick should I slab it? I prefer to air-dry, but I'm considering making a temporary drying kiln. That raises a whole new set of questions, but I've already found some good ideas about that on here. I'll do more research before I breach discussion on that one.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> You might have seen my last post about losing a couple of persimmon root balls to rot entitled "Heartbreak". Well the same ex brother-in-law that gave me the persimmon back then, gave me a very nice walnut root/stump about a month ago. I currently have it sitting on the ground, under a tarp, with the crosscut sealed. I'll figure a way to get it off the ground soon (it's about 400 lbs right now) and slab it with a rip-chainsaw this summer.
> 
> What else do I need to do to make sure this is handled right and how thick should I slab it? I prefer to air-dry, but I'm considering making a temporary drying kiln. That raises a whole new set of questions, but I've already found some good ideas about that on here. I'll do more research before I breach discussion on that one.



Walnut is a whole different ball game- will not rot very fast but as a stump/root ball it will not dry very fast-try almost never if it is big. Mother nature did not design them to lose water.. Pressure wash the crap out of it -then do it again and cut that sucker up. Some of the coolest walnut I have worked with is root. Ex. these drawer fronts- so much depth and color.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 17, 2016)

Sweet work, Mike! Those drawer fronts are awesome!

I don't currently turn wood, but I plan to someday. So right now I plan to trade this wood or sell it. How much should I oversize a slab for... say... a 4 inch blank?

Whoever moved my posts, thanks for getting where I need to be!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 17, 2016)

Ken, cutting for flat rate boxes seems to be the most common route since the shipping rates are predictable. Also, the thread listing common sizes for common projects might give you some guidance.

I haven't ever processed walnut root, so I can't tell you how much you'll need to make things oversized. In general, walnut seems to dry very well, but the root may be different animal altogether.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> Sweet work, Mike! Those drawer fronts are awesome!
> 
> I don't currently turn wood, but I plan to someday. So right now I plan to trade this wood or sell it. How much should I oversize a slab for... say... a 4 inch blank?
> 
> Whoever moved my posts, thanks for getting where I need to be!



I do not know. This was dry when I got it. It is lighter in weight then normal walnut. My guess is you want to let it dry sorta slow. It is very porous- sucks up finish like a vacuum. Cool stuff though..


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 18, 2016)

I've processed a couple of walnut stumps. After power washing, start cutting the roots off. Cut them at an angle toward the tap root. Your goal is to make the stump look sort of like a pencil that has been sharpened. Then, you can slab it. The wood moves like crazy. Cut your blanks thicker at first. Areas will "collapse" and form depressions and waviness. After it dries, though, it's worth it. Here are some stump walnut gunstock blanks I cut. I can see a similar color to Mikes drawer fronts. Very rich colors. Most of it comes out light and porous like Mike said. Early guns used stump wood for that very reason. The stump is also called the butt, and that's where the term "buttstock" came from. Now, no one digs stumps anymore so we use crotch wood which is the heaviest part of the walnut tree. Go figure. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2016)

Just let me know where you live and as soon as I get back from San Diego I'll make a run up there and take it off your hands so you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2016)

@HomeBody I agree stock looks very similar. Beautiful stock....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2016)

Gary, I gotta have you make me a stock someday, your work is always first class!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 18, 2016)

@HomeBody, that stock is gorgeous! Don't know if I want to get rid of it now! I might try a rebuild on one or two of my stocks, or buy a junker at a gun show and restore it, or sump'n!

You say the wood moves like crazy; how much would you estimate that I should oversize my slab to allow for shrinkage? 10%? ...20%?

TCLEM, you keep your meat hooks off my wood! I've already heard about your stash! lol
Do you know where Beartown Road is off of Brister's Crossroad on 583?
Well, I don't live there! ...but that hundred year old house about halfway down it is our old Homeplace. You live anywhere Close to that area?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Gary, I gotta have you make me a stock someday, your work is always first class!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> @HomeBody, that stock is gorgeous! Don't know if I want to get rid of it now! I might try a rebuild on one or two of my stocks, or buy a junker at a gun show and restore it, or sump'n!
> 
> You say the wood moves like crazy; how much would you estimate that I should oversize my slab to allow for shrinkage? 10%? ...20%?
> 
> ...


If you tag someone put the @ symbol and they get a notice you tagged them @Ken Martrin yes I do. I'm down at mannings crossing. Wife's mom is the oldest Brister of 8 or 12 or something like that. Lol


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome gunstock @HomeBody !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 18, 2016)

@Tclem Yeah, they are a prolific bunch! lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 19, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> @HomeBody, that stock is gorgeous! Don't know if I want to get rid of it now! I might try a rebuild on one or two of my stocks, or buy a junker at a gun show and restore it, or sump'n!
> 
> You say the wood moves like crazy; how much would you estimate that I should oversize my slab to allow for shrinkage? 10%? ...20%?



I can't give you an exact figure. I cut my gunstock blanks 2 3/4" then take them down to 2 1/2" with a belt sander when they are dry. A finished butt is about 1 1/2" thick so I leave plenty for my guy with the duplicator machine. Most of it will be fine but there are areas that contract and sag, especially when you get to the lower portions of the stump where roots are coming in. I cut out those bad areas and use whatever good that is left. Lots of work, lots of loss, but when you get to the end you'll have some scarce wood that few people have. Gary


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 19, 2016)

Good info @HomeBody! Thanks!


----------

